# Houston, TX - November 5th



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The 24th Annual is returning to the Reliant Center on November 5th. For more information, visit 97.9 The Box Car Show


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

We'll be there!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tyte


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Any chango control?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 07:32 AM~6262024
> *Any chango control?
> *



nothing can control that.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

I WILL DEFINATLEY BE THERE


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 07:32 AM~6262024
> *Any chango control?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

So far, we have already announced that Danity Kane (P-Daddy's making the band group), the "I'm Bossy" girl, and Mike Jones will be performing. There are still tons of others performing...and we will slowly drop names over the next few weeks...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

day before my birthday and I'll be in town, so I guess thats a maybe :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up? Say MROUIJA. My brother wants to proform at one of the smiler stages. who does he have to contact. please pm


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Phaylanx members already got ear plugs ready for this show! :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I think many of you may be happy to hear this year will have a more diverse musical content on the main stage. 

In addition to some of the best rappers in the land, this year will feature Danity Kane (and unconfirmed are Mya, Monica, and Life Jennings).


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

ehhhh how many lowriders tho. i herd not alot go it's mostly 24's and shyt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll see you there!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill probaly be there... as long as im not put next to a empty stage speaker.. im happy...
houston stylez will be there though...


are u guys having the elements of hip hop exhibit again.. that shit was cool.. i wanna get my break on...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

When we are parking you, just let us know where you want to be and we can work you that direction. 

Sadly, the elements of hip-hop didn't have enough response, so this year there is going to be a huge "Ice Age" Lounge with couches, TV's, video game tournaments, etc...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I wanna see Lyfe Jennings


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Like the flyer says... I'll be there...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 14 2006, 09:20 PM~6370246
> *Like the flyer says... I'll be there...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm excited, can;t wait to see everyone this year...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm there for sho. What up MS DANI! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I am actually gonna try to make it to this one, maybe flying in.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 17 2006, 09:02 AM~6384811
> *I'm there for sho. What up MS DANI! :thumbsup:
> *


Did you go to the car show at Blinn?? I went back to Houston..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i just sent my pre-registration in via snail mail, see yall there :wave:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT, DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE FO SHO.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 17 2006, 10:00 PM~6389608
> *Did you go to the car show at Blinn?? I went back to Houston..
> *


Nup! We were having our 11 Anniversary that same day. Ended up fuckin up my knee again playin football.:angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 19 2006, 10:21 AM~6400458
> *Nup! We were having our 11 Anniversary that same day. Ended up fuckin up my knee again playin football.:angry:
> *



playing touch w/ kids....lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 14 2006, 10:20 PM~6370246
> *Like the flyer says... I'll be there...
> 
> *


But you're always there so how is that a special apperance? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 20 2006, 11:28 AM~6407742
> *playing touch w/ kids....lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :nono: Do we have to stra8in this out again big rob :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 21 2006, 10:26 AM~6413514
> *But you're always there so how is that a special apperance?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

idonno i herd there not a sheet load of lolos....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 21 2006, 09:26 AM~6413514
> *But you're always there so how is that a special apperance?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Because this time I'll be hoochie :dunno:


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 24 2006, 01:02 PM~6434008
> *Because this time I'll be hoochie :dunno:
> *



I see you....












I'll be there to cover the show!!!

With pics & video!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 28 2006, 08:32 AM~6262024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wow..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trippin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2006, 09:30 PM~6436838
> *trippin
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TAKE THAT SHIT OFF! TAKE THAT SHIT OFF!!!

(club chant circa 1988-1993) :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

...sorry the last on had a mispelling


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 09:36 AM~6440386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your looking real good dani...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 09:36 AM~6440386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen the calander last night ....looks great


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Oct 25 2006, 09:38 AM~6440396
> *your looking real good dani...
> *


Thanks :cheesy: I barely saw the pics today!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 10:34 AM~6440362
> *TAKE THAT SHIT OFF!  TAKE THAT SHIT OFF!!!
> 
> (club chant circa 1988-1993)  :biggrin:
> *


ok ok dayum.. 


::unzips pants:: ::whips it out:: 

ok latin..u ready for da meat???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 11:57 AM~6440942
> *ok ok dayum..
> ::unzips pants::   ::whips it out::
> 
> ...


you gay boy? the comment was for dani :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i am danny..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^^

"That's the grossest thing I've ever heard"
-Billy Madison

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 12:59 PM~6441548
> *^^^^
> 
> "That's the grossest thing I've ever heard"
> ...


if thats grossest thing you've heard.. you havent heard alot..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 12:02 PM~6441576
> *if thats grossest thing you've heard.. you havent heard alot..
> *


Yeah I tend to zone things out :biggrin: I think I got ADD or sumthin


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 12:09 PM~6441635
> *Yeah I tend to zone things out  :biggrin: I think I got ADD or sumthin
> *



GOT TO SAY THE CALENDAR LOOKS NICE.... GUESS MY COPY MUST BE IN THE MAIL .... RIGHT DANI??


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 25 2006, 12:21 PM~6441662
> *GOT TO SAY THE CALENDAR LOOKS NICE.... GUESS MY COPY MUST BE IN THE MAIL .... RIGHT DANI??
> *


I think you should get it in person... :cheesy: 
do you got my number? Text me man..gotta ask ya sumthin.. but I also gotta get off layiltow... it's killin my homework concentration


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 12:23 PM~6441670
> *I think you should get it in person...  :cheesy:
> do you got my number? Text me man..gotta ask ya sumthin.. but I also gotta get off layiltow... it's killin my homework concentration
> *



pm me your number.... don't think i have it on me...

receiving it in person...... that sounds nice....especially if it is like the ride from dallas....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 14 2006, 06:56 PM~6369552
> *When we are parking you, just let us know where you want to be and we can work you that direction.
> 
> Sadly, the elements of hip-hop didn't have enough response, so this year there is going to be a huge "Ice Age" Lounge with couches, TV's, video game tournaments, etc...
> *


kool.. thankx..

and that sucks.. the elements shit was tight


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 25 2006, 12:25 PM~6441685
> *pm me your number.... don't think i have it on me...
> 
> receiving it in person...... that sounds nice....especially if it is like the ride from dallas....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Til this day people still have noooo idea.....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 12:39 PM~6441837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Til this day people still have noooo idea.....
> *



our little secret..... you me.... and joey


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 08:36 AM~6440386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN MY NIECE LOOKS HOT....NO NOT DANI......MANDY


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't forget, ALL HOPPERS MUST EITHER BRING THEIR CARS SATURDAY FROM 7am - 5pm OR SUNDAY FROM 7am to 9am. NO CARS WILL BE LET IN AFTER 9am ON SUNDAY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Oct 25 2006, 04:00 PM~6442943
> *DAMN MY NIECE LOOKS HOT....NO NOT DANI......MANDY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Oct 25 2006, 10:36 AM~6440386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Oct 25 2006, 03:00 PM~6442943
> *DAMN MY NIECE LOOKS HOT....NO NOT DANI......MANDY
> *



didn't even notice that was her.......good eye!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Oct 25 2006, 03:00 PM~6442943
> *DAMN MY NIECE LOOKS HOT....NO NOT DANI......MANDY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ALL OFEM LOOK GOOD....* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

*Dayum, I can't wait. This show is going to be bigger and badder than last year. I'll be out and about taking pics of all the cars and taping all the local talent. You got something to rep your area or city, bring it! Maybe we'll catch you on film and you can earn a spot on the DVD.*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 26 2006, 12:55 AM~6446361
> *ALL OFEM LOOK GOOD.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


  12 months of choch on the wall.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 27 2006, 12:09 PM~6456577
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

If this show is like last's year show. I'll be shore to keep my bags packed for another trip back to Hotlanta ATL shew'ty :biggrin: . Hey Dani is my calendar in the mail too? Let me know so i can take Dazza of my wall! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who beat the deadline and pre-registered, we had a record number of pre-registrations, so it looks like it's going to be another great year! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Oct 29 2006, 10:09 AM~6466376
> *Thanks to everyone who beat the deadline and pre-registered, we had a record number of pre-registrations, so it looks like it's going to be another great year!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Just thought I'd give a Congratulations to the Bowling winners of last nights employee tournament Mike Marron walked away with all the bragging rights with the big win of the night. Horacio won the Gimpy Game tournament! LOL and to Lindsey for keeping her reign as the lowest scoring contestant! Thanks guys, can't wait till the show hope you all had a good time, b/c now it's time to work!* :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Who are the judges for this years hydraulic competition ?


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

* For hydraulic competition info call 713-269-2323 *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Oct 30 2006, 12:56 PM~6473036
> *<span style='colorurple'> Only 6 days away! :0
> :biggrin:*


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

almost here.................


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MsDani, lowlow81


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 30 2006, 05:33 PM~6474938
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MsDani, lowlow81
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

still not sure if i will go to show, that sucks i have to wait til the end of the week to see if im going. :uh:


----------



## DADDY (Jul 17, 2006)

:biggrin: what time will the gates open? and which street?


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Darrell from Reliant just sent this in an email
"They can enter McNee and Kirby at 3:00 am. They will then line-up in the rear of the center in the dock area." 

Every year we have some problems getting the gates open for you, but I have it in email form that the Kirby / McNee gate opens at 3am and the back gate (N. Stadium Dr.) should open around 7 or 8am).


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

*
Info about the flyer I just posted:

This is a little somethin for the out-of-towners. If you've never been to Houston, or even those who have, this is gonna be a nice little meet and great with all the lowriders from out of town and the Houston lowriders. Plus it'll be ya'll chance to hang out with the Official [name dispute] models. Dress code is enforced, we tried to get them be lenient (not sure if I spelled that right) but sometimes thing don't go as planned, but this should be a nice little hang out and hopefully we can get a few people there and just kick it, I'm hoping this we'll be a nice chance to get to know a few different people! Well, hopefully I see ya'll there!

-XOXO-
Ya girl Ms Dani

-Miss October-
*​


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2006, 07:47 AM~6478283
> *
> Info about the flyer I just posted:
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 




















:ugh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2006, 08:49 AM~6478293
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> :ugh:
> *


Don't act like you don't wanna go... I see it in your eyes.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2006, 07:51 AM~6478297
> *Don't act like you don't wanna go... I see it in your eyes....  :biggrin:
> *


nah, no offense but count me out. definately not my type of crowd


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2006, 08:57 AM~6478334
> *nah, no offense but count me out. definately not my type of crowd
> *


Lowriders aren't your type of crowd? 
Well, it's ok. Maybe next time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2006, 08:00 AM~6478351
> *Lowriders aren't your type of crowd?
> Well, it's ok. Maybe next time
> *


cmon get real


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

IM GOING. PROLLY SHOW UP DRUNK,LIKE I ALWAYS DO.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 31 2006, 09:02 AM~6478368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I like ya style! Just don't get as drunk as that day when I first met you at that Firme dance when you drove all the way home and you could barely walk, lol, The rest of the time I was there I was like man hopefully he makes it home ok.  
But at least you made it home safe :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2006, 10:17 AM~6478434
> *:uh:
> 
> LOL I like ya style! Just don't get as drunk as that day when I first met you at that Firme dance when you drove all the way home and you could barely walk, lol, The rest of the time I was there I was like man hopefully he makes it home ok.
> ...



you should have offered to drive me home then!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

*Oh yeah one last thing to add:
We'll also be celebrating Los's Birthday (Dualhex's brother) 

There will be cake! 

*
I just thought I'd add that bit of info for all the hungry homies!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2006, 10:21 AM~6478454
> *Oh yeah one last thing to add:
> We'll also be celebrating Los's Birthday (Dualhex's brother)
> 
> ...


gurl said cake


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 09:21 AM~6478452
> *you should have offered to drive me home then!
> 
> *


Seeeeeee.... what had happened was.... I had barely got to the dance cuz I got off work late that day, he was already drunk, so right when I got there he was already leaving.  
I didn't realize he was driving home by himself until the next day when I read it on here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2006, 10:23 AM~6478463
> *Seeeeeee.... what had happened was.... I had barely got to the dance cuz I got off work late that day, he was already drunk, so right when I got there he was already leaving.
> I didn't realize he was driving home by himself until the next day when I read it on here.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok............... thanks for the info :ugh: 

i can see meeting pr0n stars or salma hayek con jennifer lopez but... :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 10:46 AM~6478574
> *ok............... thanks for the info  :ugh:
> 
> i can see meeting pr0n  stars or salma hayek con jennifer lopez but...  :ugh:
> *


pr0n!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it.. imma meet me some [name dispute] models!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 10:53 AM~6478613
> *pr0n!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Four more days!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Oct 31 2006, 12:21 PM~6479098
> *Four more days!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 days?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 31 2006, 10:40 AM~6479138
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 31 2006, 11:41 AM~6479140
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Oh I'm sorry 3 1/2 for those who pull the all nighter Friday night!*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Oct 31 2006, 12:06 PM~6479270
> *Oh I'm sorry 3 1/2 for those who pull the all nighter Friday night!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 09:54 AM~6478619
> *fk it.. imma meet me some [name dispute] models!
> 
> 
> *


Exactly! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

lol how much to get in for a ticket ey dani hook me up with a free ticket or what?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HMM.. I AINT HEARD FROM EM, DONT KNOW IF THEY GOING.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

is the move in is only on saturday? or can we set up sunday as well?


----------



## ray_sr (Mar 4, 2006)

"setup for the event is saturday, november 4th, from 7am to 5pm (there is NO sunday move-in for vehicle entries)."


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't forget guys, arrive early


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ray_sr_@Oct 31 2006, 06:08 PM~6481224
> *"setup for the event is saturday, november 4th, from 7am to 5pm (there is NO sunday move-in for vehicle entries)."
> *


thanks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

HMMMM HAVEN'T YET DECIDED IF MCC IS COMING THIS YEAR YEA WE WHERE LATE ON PRE REG BUT HEY I AM ON THE ROAD ALOT WITH A MAJOR ARTIST BUT GUESS IT DOESNT MATTER ANYMORE ABOUT UNITY ITS ONLY A "MONEY THING" ISN'T ITS SAD THAT IT HAS TO BE THAT WAY AND SUCH A BIG DIFFERENCE ON PRICE FROM 30 TO 45 DOLLAR'S AND I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE TO BITCH ABOUT IT! 

BUT TO EVERYONE THAT WANTS TO COME TO A CAR SHOW THAT THE MONEY GOES TO SOMETHING FOR A CAUSE AND NOT JUST POCKET CHANGE COME OUT SAT, NOV ,18TH TO THE 104.9, MARCH OF DIMES AND HCC PRESENT THE SOUTH EAST CAR SHOW AND CONCERT PART TWO ITS AT THE HCC SOUTHEAST CAMPUS OFF RUSTIC AND REDWOOD!
"ALL MONEY GOES TO MARCH OF DIMES 100 PERCENT"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

For those that wanted a "hook-up" and tried to call to get pre-registered more than a week after the deadline, let me explain some things. The pre-registration forms were posted on the website back in May, giving people ample time to print them and send them in. It's not a greed or money thing, it's a time thing. We have to make copies of each pre-registered form and I give them to my sister one week before the show. From there, she takes care of prepping them for the computer and making the lists. If I let one person do it, I'd feel obligated to let a bunch do it, and that would cause even more stress than we normally have this week. We received tons of forms a day or two (or three) late and we accepted all of them (and I know LRM sends it back if its not postmarked in time). As for $45 day-of-show registration, tickets are $25 each, so entering your car is still cheaper than buying 2 tickets. Anyone who thinks it's a greed thing needs to wait until the 25th Anniversary...but you'll have to wait and see.


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

I wish I could make it, Houston is a too far for me right now. I had talked to you about a vendor booth before the austin show. Maybe I'll make it to Houston next year. hope you have a god show.

DC


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

You must by Danny? I did talk to you and I will definitely keep you posted on any shows we are doing. Wish you could come check it out, but it is a very far drive.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Nov 1 2006, 09:18 AM~6484095
> *I wish I could make it, Houston is a too far for me right now.  I had talked to you about a vendor booth before the austin show.  Maybe I'll make it to Houston next year.  hope you have a god show.
> 
> DC
> *



This is one of the best shows that is in Houston. I've attended for many yrs and it has just kept growing. You really get a lot for you money. Hundreds of cars and thousands of people. It's sad to see that some people think it's all about money, but fail to see that it can't be done as nice without money. It's all good though...I plan to attend and have fun. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MissouriCityCruisers_@Nov 1 2006, 02:23 AM~6483445
> *HMMMM HAVEN'T YET DECIDED IF MCC IS COMING THIS YEAR YEA WE WHERE LATE ON PRE REG BUT HEY I AM ON THE ROAD ALOT WITH A MAJOR ARTIST BUT GUESS IT DOESNT MATTER ANYMORE ABOUT UNITY ITS ONLY A "MONEY THING" ISN'T ITS SAD THAT IT HAS TO BE THAT WAY AND SUCH A BIG DIFFERENCE ON PRICE FROM 30 TO 45 DOLLAR'S AND I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE TO BITCH ABOUT IT!
> 
> BUT TO EVERYONE THAT WANTS TO COME TO A CAR SHOW THAT THE MONEY GOES TO SOMETHING FOR A CAUSE AND NOT JUST POCKET CHANGE COME OUT SAT, NOV ,18TH TO THE 104.9, MARCH OF DIMES AND HCC PRESENT THE SOUTH EAST CAR SHOW AND CONCERT PART TWO ITS AT THE HCC SOUTHEAST CAMPUS OFF RUSTIC AND REDWOOD!
> ...



isn't LRM $25 pre reg and $50 at the door? how much is your entry fee for cars? it's good that you are doing a show for the march of dimes, but you should also support other groups and organizations if you want the same support for your show....just my opinion.....


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 1 2006, 07:35 AM~6484165
> *This is one of the best shows that is in Houston. I've attended for many yrs and it has just kept growing. You really get a lot for you money. Hundreds of cars and thousands of people. It's sad to see that some people think it's all about money, but fail to see that it can't be done as nice without money. It's all good though...I plan to attend and have fun. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 1 2006, 09:38 AM~6484178
> *isn't LRM $25 pre reg and $50 at the door? how much is your entry fee for cars? it's good that you are doing a show for the march of dimes, but you should also support other groups and organizations if you want the same support for your show....just my opinion.....
> *



Yes but this is for kids and its gonna be nice!

10 pre reg and 15 at the gate not those high price's like these other people...........

email me for a pre reg.

[email protected]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

$45..thats chump change... ..but...people should pre reg.. though...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 1 2006, 09:11 AM~6484063
> *For those that wanted a "hook-up" and tried to call to get pre-registered more than a week after the deadline, let me explain some things.  The pre-registration forms were posted on the website back in May, giving people ample time to print them and send them in.  It's not a greed or money thing, it's a time thing.  We have to make copies of each pre-registered form and I give them to my sister one week before the show.  From there, she takes care of prepping them for the computer and making the lists.  If I let one person do it, I'd feel obligated to let a bunch do it, and that would cause even more stress than we normally have this week.  We received tons of forms a day or two (or three) late and we accepted all of them (and I know LRM sends it back if its not postmarked in time).  As for $45 day-of-show registration, tickets are $25 each, so entering your car is still cheaper than buying 2 tickets.  Anyone who thinks it's a greed thing needs to wait until the 25th Anniversary...but you'll have to wait and see.
> *




No one really looking for a hook up if that was the case I would have said Jon CAN I GET IN FOR FREE no that wasn't the case!!!!!!!!! 
but like I said its not Unity no more thats why God told me to do this March of Dimes event!!!!!!!!
I would like to see what your going to give back on the 25 anniversary!!!!!!

JASON


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

I just want to say on behalf of myself the person who deals with all the pre-registration, that the reason, we started doing pre-registrations was solely to give the guys a discount who wanted the prices to be better. Pre-registration benefits those who are responsible enough to send it in on time or call me before the due date. The process of pre-registration is a lot of work, so we have to have it completely finished at least 2 weeks prior to the car show so that our accounting is in order as well as our final list and computer database is correct. If we were trying to be greedy we wouldn't offer it at all. The final word in the whole thing is that if we except it for one we have to do it for all, because we strive to be an equal and fair car show. I want the guys who pre-registered on time to feel like it meant something for them to send me there form ahead a time as well as reward the people who sent there stuff via fed ex or UPS overnight, just to get it to me by the deadline. Finally if you have any personal opinions of the way we do things PM me or Jon don't blast it on layitlow. 
Pre-Registration on time![/b]</span>


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 1 2006, 02:24 PM~6485788
> *I just want to say on behalf of myself the person who deals with all the pre-registration, that the reason, we started doing pre-registrations was solely to give the guys a discount who wanted the prices to be better. Pre-registration benefits those who are responsible enough to send it in on time or call me before the due date.  The process of pre-registration is a lot of work, so we have to have it completely finished at least 2 weeks prior to the car show so that our accounting is in order as well as our final list and computer database is correct.  If we were trying to be greedy we wouldn't offer it at all. The final word in the whole thing  is that if we except it for one we have to do it for all, because we strive to be an equal and fair car show.  I want the guys who pre-registered on time to feel like it meant something for them to send me there form ahead a time as well as reward the people who sent there stuff via fed ex or UPS overnight, just to get it to me by the deadline. Finally if you have any personal opinions of the way we do things PM me or Jon don't blast it on layitlow.
> Pre-Registration on time!*</span>
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MissouriCityCruisers_@Nov 1 2006, 02:23 AM~6483445
> *BUT TO EVERYONE THAT WANTS TO COME TO A CAR SHOW THAT THE MONEY GOES TO SOMETHING FOR A CAUSE AND NOT JUST POCKET CHANGE
> *


 Some of the money goes to a scholarship that benefits people in the lowrider community who want to further there education. 

I believe that is a good cause. 
Just my personal belief. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 1 2006, 01:10 PM~6485022
> *$45..thats chump change... ..but...people should pre reg.. though...
> *


THATS CAUSE YOU RICH.. 

:angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is there a traditional class in this show, if so what rules apply, are they the same as golo rules. and is there a payout, thanks.


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 1 2006, 02:24 PM~6485788
> *I just want to say on behalf of myself the person who deals with all the pre-registration, that the reason, we started doing pre-registrations was solely to give the guys a discount who wanted the prices to be better. Pre-registration benefits those who are responsible enough to send it in on time or call me before the due date.  The process of pre-registration is a lot of work, so we have to have it completely finished at least 2 weeks prior to the car show so that our accounting is in order as well as our final list and computer database is correct.  If we were trying to be greedy we wouldn't offer it at all. The final word in the whole thing  is that if we except it for one we have to do it for all, because we strive to be an equal and fair car show.  I want the guys who pre-registered on time to feel like it meant something for them to send me there form ahead a time as well as reward the people who sent there stuff via fed ex or UPS overnight, just to get it to me by the deadline. Finally if you have any personal opinions of the way we do things PM me or Jon don't blast it on layitlow.
> Pre-Registration on time!*</span>
> [/b]


NOT PUTTING ANY ONE ON BLAST HOPE NO ONE FILLS THAT WAY!!!!!!!!
THIS IS WHAT A BLOG IS FOR AM I RIGHT OR WRONG???????
TO VOICE OPINIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

EVERYONE THAT WANTS TO COME TO A CAR SHOW THAT THE MONEY GOES TO SOMETHING FOR A CAUSE AND NOT JUST POCKET CHANGE COME OUT SAT, NOV ,18TH TO THE 104.9, MARCH OF DIMES AND HCC PRESENT THE SOUTH EAST CAR SHOW AND CONCERT PART TWO ITS AT THE HCC SOUTHEAST CAMPUS OFF RUSTIC AND REDWOOD!
"ALL MONEY GOES TO MARCH OF DIMES 100 PERCENT"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MissouriCityCruisers_@Nov 1 2006, 05:29 PM~6486835
> *EVERYONE THAT WANTS TO COME TO A CAR SHOW THAT THE MONEY GOES TO SOMETHING FOR A CAUSE AND NOT JUST POCKET CHANGE COME OUT SAT, NOV ,18TH TO THE 104.9, MARCH OF DIMES AND HCC PRESENT THE SOUTH EAST CAR SHOW AND CONCERT PART TWO ITS AT THE HCC SOUTHEAST CAMPUS OFF RUSTIC AND REDWOOD!
> "ALL MONEY GOES TO MARCH OF DIMES 100 PERCENT"
> 
> ...


dude is all this hostility due to the fact that you wanted to pre reg for a show a week or so past the deadline? Wow man thats kinda childish........if your late your late......no need to try to start something cause they didnt let you slide....whats fair is fair if they did it for u then they would have to do it for any joe blow........


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

hno: 

Dude I'm so sick today, hopefully I'm fine by the show... 
:barf:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll be campin out at the front of the line. See ya'll FOOLS at the show Friday, I mean Sat. :biggrin: 



U should stock up on HALLS Dani. Show won't be the same w/out you


----------



## DADDY (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Oct 31 2006, 07:06 AM~6478029
> *Darrell from Reliant just sent this in an email
> "They can enter McNee and Kirby at 3:00 am. They will then line-up in the rear of the center in the dock area."
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... :biggrin:


----------



## DADDY (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MissouriCityCruisers_@Nov 1 2006, 05:29 PM~6486835
> *EVERYONE THAT WANTS TO COME TO A CAR SHOW THAT THE MONEY GOES TO SOMETHING FOR A CAUSE AND NOT JUST POCKET CHANGE COME OUT SAT, NOV ,18TH TO THE 104.9, MARCH OF DIMES AND HCC PRESENT THE SOUTH EAST CAR SHOW AND CONCERT PART TWO ITS AT THE HCC SOUTHEAST CAMPUS OFF RUSTIC AND REDWOOD!
> "ALL MONEY GOES TO MARCH OF DIMES 100 PERCENT"
> 
> ...


If that ain't blast I don't know what is, That is a sure way not to get any support from anyone no matter how many times you post your flyer on layitlow...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 1 2006, 01:10 PM~6485022
> *$45..thats chump change... ..but...people should pre reg.. though...
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

takes me almost 2 days to make 45 bucks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2006, 09:40 AM~6490153
> *takes me almost 2 days to make 45 bucks.
> *


everyday i'm hus-tl-in' everyday everyday i'm hus-tl-in'


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2006, 04:13 PM~6486733
> *is there a traditional class in this show, if so what rules apply, are they the same as golo rules. and is there a payout, thanks.
> *


The rules are a little different from GoLo we allow one a major
1st Place $750
2nd Place $250


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2006, 05:45 PM~6486939
> *dude is all this hostility due to the fact that you wanted to pre reg for a show a week or so past the deadline? Wow man thats kinda childish........if your late your late......no need to try to start something cause they didnt let you slide....whats fair is fair if they did it for u then they would have to do it for any joe blow........
> *



NO ITS NOT REVENGE OR PAY BACK!!!!

JUST LETTING EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT A CAR SHOW THAT I AM DOING!!!
JUST SAYING DOESN'T SEEM UNIT NO MORE!!!!!!!!!
I KNOW FAIR AND FAIR IS FAIR BUT MAN BE IN OUR SHOES!!
I KNOW IF THE TABLE WAS TURNED YOU WOULD PROLLY FILL THE SAME WAY ITS LIKE PEOPLE YOU ARE COOL WITH TURNING THERE BACK ON YOU AND IT WASN'T OR EVER WILL BE THAT CASE IF ANYONE NEEDED SOMETHING FROM ME!
I GOT ALOT OF CALLS ABOUT THIS AND ALOT OF PEOPLE FRONT ON HERE BUT THEY DO AGREE!!!!!
BUT ENOUGH ABOUT THIS WE ARE COMING AND WE WILL ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME AND MAKE SURE YALL DO COME CHECK OUT THE CAR SHOW ON THE 18TH CAUSE IT REALLY IS A GOOD CAUSE!!!
ALL MONEY DOES GOTO THE MARCH OF DIMES AND I WANT TO THANK SHORTY FOR ALL HIS SUPPORT AS WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 2 2006, 01:40 PM~6492524
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON CHAPTER WILL BE ACCEPTING DONATIONS FOR DAISY PRADO'S FAMILY AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW ON SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 5, 2006. 

ANYONE WHO IS INTERESTED IN HELPING THE PRADO'S WITH DAISY'S FUNERAL COSTS, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO STOP BY THE ROLLERZ ONLY LINE UP AT THE SHOW.

ALL DONATIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED.*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MissouriCityCruisers_@Nov 1 2006, 02:58 PM~6485626
> *No one really looking for a hook up if that was the case I would have said Jon CAN I GET IN FOR FREE no that wasn't the case!!!!!!!!!
> but like I said its not Unity no more thats why God told me to do this March of Dimes event!!!!!!!!
> I would like to see what your going to give back on the 25 anniversary!!!!!!
> ...


    

God hasn't told me shit other than throwing a benefit to help dualhex pay his late video fees. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 04:17 PM~6492788
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


you better hold up man i got that date set already dot com :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 03:18 PM~6492792
> *you better hold up man i got that date set already dot com  :uh:
> *



already dot com productions vs ellie's ghosthunters society picnic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 03:50 PM~6493050
> *already dot com productions vs ellie's ghosthunters society picnic
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2006, 03:10 PM~6492727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A paypal account has been set up for anyone who would like to donate that way.
Paypal [email protected]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 04:50 PM~6493050
> *already dot com productions vs ellie's ghosthunters society picnic
> *



si...

in Shelby Texas!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 2 2006, 11:24 AM~6491644
> *The rules are a little different from GoLo we allow one a major
> 1st Place  $750
> 2nd Place  $250
> *


major mod = kandy paint

just killed it for me


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2006, 02:10 PM~6492727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There will also be a jar at the registration tables at "The Los" for anyone who would like to donate. I would love for everyone to come and help out Jesse Prado and his family as they have a lot of cost to cover b/c of this tragedy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 04:50 PM~6493050
> *already dot com productions vs ellie's ghosthunters society picnic
> *


fo'l!f3


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 04:50 PM~6493050
> *already dot com productions vs ellie's ghosthunters society picnic
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2006, 08:46 PM~6497383
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for that o.g. steering wheel. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2006, 08:48 PM~6497391
> *how much for that o.g. steering wheel.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...



why you hatin on tha "real" wood steering wheel?! :roflmao: 

Ive got one on the way I found on ebay!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2006, 08:51 PM~6497399
> *why you hatin on tha "real" wood steering wheel?!  :roflmao:
> 
> Ive got one on the way I found on ebay!
> *


that shit looks like the wooden handles on knives with pins


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2006, 08:52 PM~6497402
> *that shit looks like the wooden handles on knives with pins
> *



When we were driving it the first day I got the car, damned steering wheel came off as we are spinning out!! Joe was sitting there with the wheel in his hand off the column, as the car takes off doing donuts right into a dirt embankment. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2006, 09:03 PM~6497423
> *When we were driving it the first day I got the car, damned steering wheel came off as we are spinning out!! Joe was sitting there with the wheel in his hand off the column, as the car takes off doing donuts right into a dirt embankment.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pinche paisas. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2006, 09:05 PM~6497427
> *pinche paisas.  :uh:
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2006, 09:08 PM~6497433
> *si
> *


well i'd like to keep wh0ring but i have a project i have to get out before 2pm today. me la saludas :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2006, 07:48 PM~6497391
> *how much for that o.g. steering wheel.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...



watch out for the termites


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 3 2006, 11:54 PM~6498259
> *watch out for the termites
> *



done and done... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*[name dispute] </span>shirts $10 All money made will go to the Daisy Prado paypal fund! Being sold in the Calendar Booth*


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 03:13 PM~6492753
> *
> 
> God hasn't told me shit other than throwing a benefit to help dualhex pay his late video fees.  :angry:
> *



HAHA


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

Yo, Yo, this is Pido, LOW 4 LIFE, DFW, sorry didn't make the show, much love in TEXAS. My boy will be there tomorrow, good luck with the show, post them pics, ASAP!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics? link?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I had some mechanical difficulties on the way home from the show :angry: but luckily Charlie from True Eminence stopped and helped me get the car home. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 08:46 AM~6512546
> *pics?
> *



x20


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

fotos?


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

More on my site: http://www.ruthlessimage.com/ri/gallery


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

I have more pics if you go to my site. I'm uploading the rest of the pics today. me and my crew took about 1500 pics of the show and lots of video, Video clips coming soon. I have lots of cool models and women to post up. check back later.

I want to say it was a great show and thanks "Jon" for letting me my crew be apart
of this years [name dispute], cant wait until next year.

ps. Dani you sure were looking sexy yesterday your pics came out great.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessimage.com_@Nov 6 2006, 08:13 AM~6512625
> *I have more pics if you go to my site. I'm uploading the rest of the pics today. me and my crew took about 1500 pics of the show and lots of video, Video clips coming soon. I have lots of cool models and women to post up. check back later.
> 
> I want to say it was a great show and thanks "Jon" for letting me my crew be apart
> ...


Awww...thanks... I don't really have to many pictures...

However, I do have one of Chino with the Calendar Girls, I think he was in heaven for a minute...lol...I'll post em after class.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where are the lowrider forget all that other jazz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 09:22 AM~6512666
> *where are the lowrider forget all that other jazz
> *



so did you make it in, after your burned out motor?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 09:22 AM~6512666
> *where are the lowrider forget all that other jazz
> *


no shit, looks like a houston-imports event.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 07:23 AM~6512670
> *so did you make it in, after your burned out motor?
> 
> 
> *


nah didnt go..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MsDani

:uh: Sign in...or get an account people! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 6 2006, 09:26 AM~6512681
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: MsDani
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so did anyone get a good pic of the "models" like a slip of a nip or a lip of a cooter hanging out the side yelling out to the camera na'mean?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 07:29 AM~6512694
> *so did anyone get a good pic of the "models" like a slip of a nip or a lip of a cooter hanging out the side yelling out to the camera na'mean?
> *


hood models or model models


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 09:32 AM~6512703
> *hood models or model models
> *


i'll take hood models for $1000 alex :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 09:33 AM~6512705
> *i'll take hood models for $1000 alex  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessimage.com_@Nov 6 2006, 09:13 AM~6512625
> *ps. Dani you sure were looking sexy yesterday your pics came out great.
> *


can't wait to see those...


:cheesy: 
/\
8====================D ******* : : : : <--models
/\


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 07:37 AM~6512718
> *can't wait to see those...
> :angel:
> /\
> ...


~0 ~0 ~0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hop pics?


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 07:29 AM~6512694
> *so did anyone get a good pic of the "models" like a slip of a nip or a lip of a cooter hanging out the side yelling out to the camera na'mean?
> *



I did i will have them up today...


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 07:51 AM~6512762
> *hop pics?
> *



I have a few i got there really late.....

I have models models and hood models...

something for everyone...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessimage.com_@Nov 6 2006, 10:51 AM~6512990
> *I did i will have them up today...
> *


  thanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Had a great time at the show just got in at about 5 am now i'm at work tired like a mutha fucca. cant wait to get off so i can go to sleep. anybody get any pics of the hop.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 09:37 AM~6512718
> *can't wait to see those...
> :cheesy:
> /\
> ...


lol!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I have video from the hop and the bikini contest....and a Trae performance but I don't know how to upload, I can email them to someone if you guys know how to do it...let me know...i'm uploading my pics now to photobucket, will post the ones i took in a min


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 11:58 AM~6513302
> *I have video from the hop and the bikini contest....and a Trae performance but I don't know how to upload, I can email them to someone if you guys know how to do it...let me know...i'm uploading my pics now to photobucket, will post the ones i took in a min
> *



post links... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 11:00 AM~6513310
> *post links...  :biggrin:
> *



 

after hooking up my digi to my pc it gives me an option to send (email) not save i've sent some to my email acct so i can forward them do you want me to send them to you? if so what is your email addy again?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 11:58 AM~6513302
> *I have video from the hop and the bikini contest....and a Trae performance but I don't know how to upload, I can email them to someone if you guys know how to do it...let me know...i'm uploading my pics now to photobucket, will post the ones i took in a min
> *


:wave: what's up girl! It was nice finally meeting you in person!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 12:01 PM~6513326
> *
> 
> after hooking up my digi to my pc it gives me an option to send (email) not save i've sent some to my email acct so i can forward them do you want me to send them to you?  if so what is your email addy again?
> *



sent pm


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 11:04 AM~6513346
> *:wave: what's up girl! It was nice finally meeting you in person!!
> *


I am SO TIRED!!! but we had a lot of fun, did you see my profile pic w/Trae? it was cool meeting him, it was funny b/c there were girls there chasing his ass to get a pic, lmao!! i got to take one w/him and he even took one w/alex. The show was a lot of fun.....your cadillac was looking good too, what did I say, "Dena why the hell you doin' donuts in the parking lot?!?!?!" LMAO!!




> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 11:04 AM~6513348
> *sent pm
> *


replied


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

OKAY NO PARTICULAR ORDER...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 12:21 PM~6513456
> *OKAY NO PARTICULAR ORDER...
> 
> 
> ...


that's a lot of wheels!  

looks tight!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 12:46 PM~6513630
> *that's a lot of wheels!
> 
> looks tight!
> *



planning on doing the mazda up like that?

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 12:47 PM~6513636
> *planning on doing the mazda up like that?
> 
> :0  :0
> *


nah. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 12:28 PM~6513499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking tall pan


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 12:21 PM~6513456
> *OKAY NO PARTICULAR ORDER...
> 
> 
> ...


he's at the right height :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 12:52 PM~6513670
> *he's at the right height  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 12:58 PM~6513702
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

keep the pics coming, i was planning on going all weekend but at the last minute couldnt but ill take my lincoln next year hopefully. :uh:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 11:52 AM~6513670
> *he's at the right height  :biggrin:
> *


 yes he is,starting out young lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

damm good show


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 6 2006, 11:30 AM~6513844
> *damm good show
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Where are the hop pics?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 6 2006, 12:42 PM~6513930
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Where are the hop pics?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 6 2006, 01:42 PM~6513930
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Where are the hop pics?
> *



x20


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 6 2006, 11:50 AM~6513655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again for inviting us over Juan, my son had a blast playing w/the other kids....even though he was talking about their momma's :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

[name dispute] sweater....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:45 PM~6513954
> *x20
> *


X40


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 01:51 PM~6513969
> * :uh: I hope you're talking about the other 'he's' in the background.......
> *


NAH, your son! he'll look at that pic in the future and say "Thanks Mom!" :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 01:58 PM~6514007
> *NAH, your son!  he'll look at that pic in the future and say "Thanks Mom!"  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



Juanito says " I cant get up for a while"... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 02:01 PM~6514033
> *Juanito says " I cant get up for a while"...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 12:58 PM~6514007
> *NAH, your son!  he'll look at that pic in the future and say "Thanks Mom!"  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


great view.......good paper quality :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 6 2006, 02:49 PM~6514271
> *great view.......good paper quality :biggrin:
> *



how much shipped?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:56 PM~6514328
> *how much shipped?
> *


18.25


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 6 2006, 02:59 PM~6514342
> *18.25
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 6 2006, 01:49 PM~6514271
> *great view.......good paper quality :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!! Too bad Jon, Joey and me are the only ones who really get that one.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Nov 6 2006, 12:28 PM~6513499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR DA BLK GURL SHIPPED?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 6 2006, 06:27 PM~6515763
> *I AIN'T KNOW P.DIDDY GONNA BE THERE..
> HOW MUCH FOR DA BLK GURL SHIPPED?
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: x2


Great show. I had a good time.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 12:27 PM~6513491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ms DANI was lookin good as always. :thumbsup: But u don't remember me when i was talkin to u.  :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 6 2006, 06:11 PM~6516055
> *Ms DANI was lookin good as always. :thumbsup: But u don't remember me when i was talkin to u.   :uh:
> *


I did remember you I swear... It's just I'm kinda slow sometimes ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 6 2006, 07:40 PM~6516256
> *I did remember you I swear... It's just I'm kinda slow sometimes ...
> *


 :uh: Well great show. I'll have something new at next years show  . Hey Ms Dani GO BUCS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 6 2006, 05:40 PM~6516256
> *I did remember you I swear... It's just I'm kinda slow sometimes ...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

pixs from cut n 3s


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 6 2006, 09:01 PM~6516881
> *pixs from cut n  3s
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that PIMP!  I'm not gay but, that's a **** lookin dude :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

had a really good time at the show


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I wanted to thank everyone who came it. Also, I wanted to congratulate Angel Torres, Chino Perez, and Dan Castaneda on their L.M. Hall of Fame awards. Angel and Chino did an amazing job outside this year. I don't think there were any problems with the line and we got 200 cars in the building by 12:00pm. Final tally was around 415 cars along with the bikes and models (totalled around 500 entries). 

Also, congrats to Timmy Karamitsos for winning the Helen Carmona Scholarship of $500. And congrats to all the winners. I really think this year went well, I hope everyone had a good time. 

As for the merchandise....
[name dispute] t-shirts are $10 (all the profits will go to the Daisy Prado fund)
Calendars are $15 
CD's are $5
and DVD's from '05 (or Dallas '06) are $10

All shipping is free...just pm me if you want one...

Again, thanks to everyone who made it out to the show...we honestly appreciate it.


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 6 2006, 07:07 PM~6517328
> *I wanted to thank everyone who came it.  Also, I wanted to congratulate Angel Torres, Chino Perez, and Dan Castaneda on their L.M. Hall of Fame awards.  Angel and Chino did an amazing job outside this year.  I don't think there were any problems with the line and we got 200 cars in the building by 12:00pm.  Final tally was around 415 cars along with the bikes and models (totalled around 500 entries).
> 
> Also, congrats to Timmy Karamitsos for winning the Helen Carmona Scholarship of $500.  And congrats to all the winners.  I really think this year went well, I hope everyone had a good time.
> ...


GREAT SHOW AND I MUST SAY THIS WE ARRIVED AT ABOUT 8:30 THERE WAS ABOUT 80 OR MORE CARS IN FRONT OF US, AT FIRST WE THOUGHT OF THAT LRM NIGHTMARE OF 8 HOURS WAITING IN LINE. I'M GOING TO GIVE THEM YOUR NUMBER CAUSE WE WE'RE SETTING UP AT ABOUT 10:30 THAT IS THE FASTEST I'VE GOT INTO A SHOW IN TEN YEARS, NO JOKE!!!SHOUT OUT TO BIG J AND THE WHOLE CREW GREAT JOB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

good show damm good show


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 6 2006, 06:59 PM~6516387
> *:uh:  Well great show.  I'll have something new at next years show  . Hey Ms Dani GO BUCS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Heck yes....gotta rep the bucs! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*THE ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON CHAPTER WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND IN HOUSTON AND SHOWED THEIR SUPPORT FOR THE PRADO FAMILY ... JESSE AND HIS WIFE ASKED ME TO THANK EVERYONE WHO WAS INVOLVED AND TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS, DONATIONS AND HELP THROUGH THIS DIFFICULT TIME.

WE'D ALSO LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS WHO MADE THE TRIP DOWN TO HOUSTON AND SUPPORTED US AND THE PRADO'S, SAN ANTONIO AND DALLAS CHAPTER - THANK YOU. ALSO, A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO JON AND TERESA FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT AND DONATIONS TO THE PRADO'S, AS WELL. AND TO ANY LOCAL CLUBS, SPECTATORS, ANYONE WHO DONATED TO DAISY'S FUND - WE GREATLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP.

I ALSO JUST WANT TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING DONATIONS FOR THE PRADO'S VIA PAYPAL AT [email protected]

ONCE AGAIN, ALL DONATIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP.*


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Nov 6 2006, 11:09 PM~6518696
> *GREAT SHOW AND I MUST SAY THIS WE ARRIVED AT ABOUT 8:30 THERE WAS ABOUT 80 OR MORE CARS IN FRONT OF US, AT FIRST WE THOUGHT OF THAT LRM NIGHTMARE OF 8 HOURS WAITING IN LINE. I'M GOING TO GIVE THEM YOUR NUMBER CAUSE WE WE'RE SETTING UP AT ABOUT 10:30 THAT IS THE FASTEST I'VE GOT INTO A SHOW IN TEN YEARS, NO JOKE!!!SHOUT OUT TO BIG J  AND THE WHOLE CREW GREAT JOB!!! :biggrin:
> *



I want to send a Thank You to Mr & Mrs Chuck for putting me down on the staff this year,it was a plessure and look foward to working w/you guys in the future! Big "what up" to Ian & Chris from T E for not forgetting about me! Appology to anyone I pissed off during move-in.Dont take it personally! I appreciate everyone who cooperated w/the staff! thanks!, "Big Jay"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 6 2006, 08:07 PM~6517328
> *I wanted to thank everyone who came it.  Also, I wanted to congratulate Angel Torres, Chino Perez, and Dan Castaneda on their L.M. Hall of Fame awards.  Angel and Chino did an amazing job outside this year.  I don't think there were any problems with the line and we got 200 cars in the building by 12:00pm.  Final tally was around 415 cars along with the bikes and models (totalled around 500 entries).
> 
> Also, congrats to Timmy Karamitsos for winning the Helen Carmona Scholarship of $500.  And congrats to all the winners.  I really think this year went well, I hope everyone had a good time.
> ...


i gotta say i love how fast your guys set-up is.. i was in and out i no time.. got back home around 11 am... cant beat that...


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Just wanted to let everyone know we still have the [name dispute] shirts available for $10, we have them in black xl and xxl. The full amount of these shirts will be donated to Daisy Prado's paypal fund if anyone is interested in having one please PM me or Jon. Shipping is free! *


----------



## ComputerChick (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 7 2006, 10:03 AM~6520442
> *I ALSO JUST WANT TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING DONATIONS FOR THE PRADO'S VIA PAYPAL AT [email protected]
> *


Oh no - I think I might have sent a donation to the wrong email address! In the other message, I think the email address was [email protected]. (Or else I just read it wrong.) Anyway, I just wanted to make sure of which one was correct?? Thanks!


----------



## ComputerChick (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 7 2006, 10:03 AM~6520442
> *I ALSO JUST WANT TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING DONATIONS FOR THE PRADO'S VIA PAYPAL AT [email protected]
> *


Oh no - I think I might have sent a donation to the wrong email address! In the other message, I think the email address was [email protected]. (Or else I just read it wrong.) Anyway, I just wanted to make sure of which one was correct?? Thanks!


----------



## ComputerChick (Nov 7, 2006)

(Sorry, I had a typo in my first reply and I can't go back and edit it!)


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Great job on getting us in so quickly. Usually we have to sit in line for hours. I do think LRM could learn from the way you all did the entries!!

Great show!!! Keep up the good work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


NAME DISPUTE shirts were the icing on the cake!!! I hope you sell thousands of them for the Prado family!!

Michael


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:45 AM~6521175
> *Great job on getting us in so quickly. Usually we have to sit in line for hours. I do think LRM could learn from the way you all did the entries!!
> 
> Great show!!! Keep up the good work!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


Jon and me came up with the idea on a road trip to Dallas, hopefully ya'll will be seeing more of these awesome shirts along with a variety of humorous messages 

I'm even more enthusiastic that these shirts went to a good cause.... :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 7 2006, 12:58 PM~6521259
> *Jon and me came up with the idea on a road trip to Dallas, hopefully ya'll will be seeing more of these awesome shirts along with a variety of humorous messages
> 
> I'm even more enthusiastic that these shirts went to a good cause....  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

Yo, the show was off the hook! I've got over 700 pics of the cars and performers from Sunday. I'm editing them right now as well as the video that was shot. If anyone has any pics they wanna submit that can most likely be used in the DVD, please send them my way. You can reach me at <a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

What up Chris!


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ComputerChick_@Nov 7 2006, 11:11 AM~6521027
> *Oh no - I think I might have sent a donation to the wrong email address! In the other message, I think the email address was [email protected]. (Or else I just read it wrong.) Anyway, I just wanted to make sure of which one was correct?? Thanks!
> *



it is [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrissoto_@Nov 7 2006, 12:00 PM~6521269
> *Chris Soto Rocks my Socks!  *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 7 2006, 12:14 PM~6521357
> *WOW*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 12:21 PM~6521412
> *WOW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

DAMN.... THAT CHRIS IS SOME SPECIAL KIND OF GUY......


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 7 2006, 12:54 PM~6521629
> *DAMN.... THAT CHRIS IS SOME SPECIAL KIND OF GUY......
> *


Your special too I promise...lol... Remember the trip back down from Dallas :biggrin: ...lol... j/k


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 7 2006, 12:57 PM~6521653
> *Your special too I promise...lol... Remember the trip back down from Dallas  :biggrin:  ...lol...  j/k
> *


OK EXPLAIN PLEASE


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 12:58 PM~6521659
> *OK EXPLAIN PLEASE
> *


I believe BigTex should explain that one, he'll give you a better story.


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Ms Dani it was a plessure working in the booth w/ya!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 7 2006, 01:02 PM~6521697
> *I believe BigTex should explain that one, he'll give you a better story.
> *


ok waiting on big tex :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*The dallas story is for me, Chris and Dani only! it's our little secret along with everyone else in the RV*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Great Show cant wait for next year.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 7 2006, 01:26 PM~6521869
> *wow
> 
> ok birthday boy :biggrin:*


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 7 2006, 01:26 PM~6521869
> *The dallas story is for me, Chris and Dani only! it's our little secret along with everyone else in the RV
> *



THE BOSS HAS SPOKEN........I WAS GOING TO TELL BUT BIG BOSS HAS SPOKEN. GUESS ONLY DANI, MYSELF AND JOEY WILL KNOW.... WELL JON AS WELL SINCE HE WAS DRIVING AND THE ONLY OTHER ONE AWAKE......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 7 2006, 02:00 PM~6522018
> *THE BOSS HAS SPOKEN........I WAS GOING TO TELL BUT BIG BOSS HAS SPOKEN.  GUESS ONLY DANI, MYSELF AND JOEY WILL KNOW.... WELL JON AS WELL SINCE HE WAS DRIVING AND THE ONLY OTHER ONE AWAKE......
> *


u could pm me lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 02:09 PM~6522080
> *u could pm me lol
> *



HAVEN'T YOU EVER HEARD... NEVER CROSS THE BOSS.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 7 2006, 03:50 PM~6522747
> *HAVEN'T YOU EVER HEARD... NEVER CROSS THE BOSS.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76+Nov 7 2006, 01:10 PM~6521765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

*Dallas was fun, I have to say. Can't wait to do it again!! This time we gotta go back to "Whataburger" right Joey ?!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

on behalf of THE H.L.C...i would like to thank Jon chuck for the area inside the reliant center for HLC members to be together at the show..... HLC will be back next yr...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrissoto_@Nov 7 2006, 06:20 PM~6523848
> *Dallas was fun, I have to say. Can't wait to do it again!! This time we gotta go back to "Whataburger" right Joey ?!
> *


Nice signature Chris...lol... but I believe it was LMP DVD Maker guy....lol...


Damn people are probably like man these people have alot of inside jokes:

"chucksticks"
I'm stuffed" "like your french toast?"
...and many many more....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Better watch out the fire marshall might come in this topic and start kicking people out.


----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 7 2006, 09:17 PM~6524470
> *Nice signature Chris...lol... but I believe it was LMP DVD Maker guy....lol...
> Damn people are probably like man these people have alot of inside jokes:
> 
> ...


Ok Ok Dani, it's fixed!!

What were we doing at Chili's that was hilarious.....oh yea.......effin' with the waitress.....lol.....that was too funny!! She believed everything Joey and Jon said!


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh yeah, the fire marshal really did suck. I promise we will request any fire marshal in the Houston area except him for next year....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrissoto_@Nov 8 2006, 01:27 AM~6526159
> *Ok Ok Dani, it's fixed!!
> 
> What were we doing at Chili's that was hilarious.....oh yea.......effin' with the waitress.....lol.....that was too funny!! She believed everything Joey and Jon said!
> *


LOL Yeah, too bad you didn't come with us to the SA Gamepoint show....

We told the waitress at IHOP it was Jon's birthday and the whole staff came out singing to Jon... I've never seen him so embarrassed in my life!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Any more pic's from the show? I didn't take that may pic's myself.


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 8 2006, 07:57 AM~6526861
> *Any more pic's from the show? I didn't take that may pic's myself.
> *



On my site i have about 500 pics, still waiting to load another 1000 by friday.

http://www.ruthlessimage.com/ri/gallery


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrissoto_@Nov 7 2006, 11:00 AM~6521269
> *Yo, the show was off the hook! I've got over 700 pics of the cars and performers from Sunday. I'm editing them right now as well as the video that was shot. If anyone has any pics they wanna submit that can most likely be used in the DVD, please send them my way. You can reach me at <a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro, threw up a bunch in the rollerz topic yesterday....you're welcome to use em just hook me up with a dvd. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=26163&st=32080


----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Nov 8 2006, 01:02 PM~6528129
> *hey bro, threw up a bunch in the rollerz topic yesterday....you're welcome to use em just hook me up with a dvd.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=26163&st=32080
> *


That's cool. If you know anyone who took shots with models, I could use those too. It's always good to have nice cars and hot chicks together. If I get enough, I could make it's own segment on the DVD of nothing but chicks & cars. If anyone wants to submit photos, ya'll know how to reach me! ([email protected])


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MsDani, Steve

* I love you Steve! *

:cheesy:


----------



## Steve (Nov 7, 2006)

I love you too very much :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SEEMS LIKE LOTS OF LOVE IN HERE.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 8 2006, 04:17 PM~6529936
> *SEEMS LIKE LOTS OF LOVE IN HERE.....
> *


agreed


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Seems as if this has turned into the [name dispute] employee forum! And Steve what are you doing here?? :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessimage.com_@Nov 8 2006, 11:49 AM~6528042
> *On my site i have about 500 pics, still waiting to load another 1000 by friday.
> 
> http://www.ruthlessimage.com/ri/gallery
> *


Where are all the Lowriders? 
This monstrosity gets a pic but alot of nice lowriders didn't :angry:


----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

*Ok, word has it that the Boss needs this DVD done on the double triple. So, if anyone has model pics, car pics, any pics from the show you want to submit, do it within the next few days. This DVD will come to completion in about a week and a half. *

*So.....hit me up @ [email protected]*


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 8 2006, 07:05 PM~6531118
> *Seems as if this has turned into the [name dispute] employee forum! And Steve what are you doing here?? :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!! Yeah I made him a LiL Account so he could see what I was always talking about, today he got on :biggrin: You like the username?? lol

Also, ChrisSoto, you might want to clarify the model pics you need... HOT models..  no weirdos... :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Heeeeyyyyy Ms. DANI :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Is there anyway i can find out how i scored at the show? :dunno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 8 2006, 09:56 PM~6532219
> *Is there anyway i can find out how i scored at the show? :dunno:
> *


 :0 You scored at the show?!?

Kudos for you buddy!


----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 8 2006, 10:39 PM~6532155
> *LMAO!!! Yeah I made him a LiL Account so he could see what I was always talking about, today he got on  :biggrin: You like the username?? lol
> 
> Also, ChrisSoto, you might want to clarify the model pics you need... HOT models..   no weirdos...  :0
> *


_*This is true, I need pics of CUTE girls posing with cars. I have a few, but I want to make that it's own segment on the DVD. Anyone got any pics, send them my way! I'm trying to get this thing done ASAP per the Boss*_


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 07:50 AM~6533835
> *:ugh:
> *


AGREE mucho capitanes


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 8 2006, 11:02 PM~6532258
> *:0 You scored at the show?!?
> 
> Kudos for you buddy!
> *


 :roflmao: i MEANT how my bike did and scored at the show


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrissoto+Nov 8 2006, 10:23 PM~6532355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here are a few pics to make you say WTF were they thinking. :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 9 2006, 09:42 PM~6538492
> *Here are a few pics to make you say WTF were they thinking.  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

[name dispute] Clips

Rides Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1kRjKFcDmI

Rides Part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHWZRxFvMQE

Rides Part 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1QUdU3-9UQ

Lil D Walks it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAx1Xv_fyak

Los Mag. Bikini Contest

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/297878/Los%2...0Contest"/


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

what happend to the bikes :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Ill be back next year, I didnt place, so got sum improvements 2 make, but this is a everyday driver that sees lots of Highway...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

just a few pictures


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

los mag. "lowrider bikes"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAll1tjkKis


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The 2007 Los Mag Calendar is now being offered to Lay It Low members for only $7.50 (includes shipping and handling)

Here is the ad currently on the website:










As you can see, it is currently selling for $10, but we are giving LayItLow members 25% off. PM if you want one...

Also, the online store is open on the website, so you can get your name dispute shirts (they make great stocking stuffers!). Click here to visit the online store


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------

